

Where in the world are all the hackers..? - fjabre
http://www.teabuzzed.com/2009/08/where-in-the-world-are-all-the-hackers/

======
jacquesm
It would have been nice to see some 'depth of visit' info next to the referral
information, that would give an indication of the quality of the traffic from
the various sources.

Time on site, number of pages viewed, that sort of thing.

